# i need deer tips..



## bigbuck14 (Jul 13, 2007)

ive gone deer hunting all of my life with my dad but have have only had a license for three. three years cause i just went along to watch up until i was 12. im 14 and still havent gotten a deer. and there really nice deer where i hunt at. do you guys have any tips that you could pass on to me. :sniper:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Sit still and keep quiet. Turn your 2-way radio off.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Pulling the trigger greatly increases your chance of shooting a deer. But in all seriousnes, there's so much to learn about how to hunt deer well. I've hunted 5 seasons now and come back empty handed only two of those years, but there's so much I don't know. Why? Because I've only been out hunting deer for 5 years. There's an infinate amount of information and hunting technique I don't know, and the only way to really be able to obtain and utalize that information and technique is to hunt more. Maybe spend this next season, or at least one weekend, with you're dad again and study what he does, where he sits and what's going on around you. Now that you're older and more mature, you'll probably be able to absorb a lot more of what's really going on than you could've when you where 11 and younger.

Good luck, stay safe and have a good hunt!

P.S. Not being picky on whether you take a doe or a buck helps out tremendously. The does need to be shot, too.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Scouting is # 1...Hunt with the wind in your face at all times...Practice shoting as much as you can...Good luck...Hope you get your first deer this year...


----------



## bigbuck14 (Jul 13, 2007)

thanks guys.ill keep that in mind. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

staying clam when you see a deer is the most important thing. Too many ppl get all excited and don't think propery. When you see a deer, concentrate on breathing reguarly, try to be relaxed, think of what you think the deer will do and when to take a shot. Garenteed you'll shoot more deer if you practise that. Most ppl miss because of nerves and not thinking properly.


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

My two cents:

As mentioned previously, scout the area well before hunting, get to your place when it is still dark (if your confortable with that), and stay put. I bring a folding chair, sometimes when your sitting down it is easier to keep quiet. Every 15 minutes or so, stand up, glass the field and if you can buy a doe bleat call (turnover style) try calling a few times and then sit back down. This has worked really well for me in the past five years. I have shot my last three bucks on the same hill, and roughly at the same time (8:30ish a.m.). It is so important to stay quiet.

Cheers and good luck to you this season.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

hey its me bigbuck14 i changed my name due to technical difficulties.thanks guys ill keep that in mind.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Time in the woods! That is my advice.

I have been hunting now for 16 years (since I was 12) and I look back at all the stupid things I did when I was younger such as moving too much, going to the bathroom by my stand, falling asleep (okay, I still do that!), not staying on my stand long enough, not dressing warm enough.....

Everyone goes through it and trust me your skills will get better with more time in the woods.

Have fun and show us the pictures when you get a big one this year!


----------



## cabella (Aug 18, 2007)

Have FUN!!!! Shooting a deer is only part of the fun. Sure, getting a deer is great but I enjoy my time with my friends and the time in the outdoors the most enjoyable part of hunting, getting a deer is a bonus. As far as tips that I can offer is: Try not to make the same mistake twice, your lucky if a deer offers you more than one shot. Dont push a shot, if you are patient and let the deer give you a kill shot then you have done things correctly. If you dont get a shot because the deer didnt give you a shot then you've showed great patience and you may want to think about moving the stand if the deer are pattering in a way you didnt think they would. Bottom line, you are young, enjoy it and learn everyday what and how deer live and move. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Watch as many hunting videos as possible. Primos, Bucks, Real Tree Monster Bucks, Drury Outdoors, Double Bull Blinds, Roger Raglin, Fitzgearld Hunting. All of these movies have great tips, help to build excitment, in my opinion put more hunts under your belt, and most of all give you something to do in the off season. And at 10 - 15 dollars a piece I cant think of a better investment. That is my tip!!!!


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks guys ill keep this in mind.


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

Wind,wind,wind is one of the most important things for me.Also when you get your sites on that Big Ole Buck relax and sqeeze the trigger,don't "wish"for the bullet to make the kill "you" make the kill.
After that its all picture taking time.

Good luckBigbuck144 and let us know how you make out


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

well as long as my dad has hunted this place for like 8 years hes only gone 1 season without a deer.but there were deer right down the hill through really thick stuff and face its not worth wounding one and letting him heal after a while in pain.


----------



## settles8 (Aug 19, 2007)

in addition to watching videos, i'd suggest reading all the how-to magazine articles you can get your hands on. it really gets you thinking on how deer move, react, and helps you react accordingly.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i have a ''trophy whitetail hunting'' book by jackie bushman buckmasters.


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

(cheat) :sniper: when it snows heavy to mildly heavily, dig a hole in the sow to the bare earth where you know deer will find it pour corn into this hole an attraactent helps to like apples or apple flavored corn (available at orschelins) :strapped:


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Putting out corn works but not if you are hunting against a corn field nearby or beanfield. It works best when all the crops are gone. Or none nearby. 
Also don't pile your corn up. Deer are foraging animals and if take a 5 gallon bucket full and broadcast it like seed they will be alot more relaxed when they arrive.


----------



## handyman (Oct 22, 2007)

It sounds like you are ahead of the game because you have had much time in the woods already. I'll be 34 on the 29 of November and I have been hunting since the eleventh grade. I started several years later than you did but I had no time in the woods under my belt when it came to deer hunting because I am the only deer hunter in the family. I live on an old family owned farm in Spartanburg, SC.

I have had much sucess over my hunting time. I have always practiced letting the little bucks go so they can grow and it has paid off. I have nine wall hangers ranging in weights from 147 pounds to 195 pounds.

Hunt within sight of food sources.
Hunt as high up as you can with the wind in your favor.
Be quiet, move slowly, and move as little as possible.
Camo clothing is overated when hunting from an elevated position and often overdone. I've killed my biggest deer right after work wearing my work clothes. When I sit on the ground I wear camo.
Don't over use the grunt call! The "doe in heat" bleat works best for me. I have called in does with the "doe in heat" bleat that were being followed by big bucks as if to try and find that buck someone else to chase! :lol:
The does are more alert than the bucks. They have to be because they have bucks and people hunting them! Don't underestimate a doe because it is a female. 
The young bucks are dumb and careless and the old ones are an older wiser verson of that.  
Spend at least two hours in the stand.
Getting out there before sun-up isn't necissary. Go out there right at sun up and move slowly so you can see where you are going. I realised this on a few lazy mornings when I slept a little more and went to the stand as the sun was up. I saw deer on the way to the stand (if I moved slowly) and often got one before getting anywhere near the stand! Now I'm rarely in the stand when it's dark.

Knowing the body language of deer helps me more than anything. When a doe waggs her tail there are other deer behind her. 
If she isn't wagging her tail and is looking behind her or looking intensly from time to time in a certin direction there is a buck following her or about to follow her. 
If a doe comes running out of the woods towards you she is probably being chased by a buck. Get your gun ready and be prepared to whistle and take a shot at the buck after he stops to see where the wistle came from. This works for me eight times out of ten!

Another thing that can't be stressed enough is practicing with your gun. Well hoaned skills with your fire arm or bow will prove to be half of the pay off when it comes to being sucessfull. I have learned the hard way to practice several times before the hunting season and during the hunting season to keep me familiar with my gun and where it shoots. I hunt deer with a Ruger M77 in 223 remington.


----------

